

Real world examples of vulnerabilities in Node.js applications - bezalmighty
http://s1gnalcha0s.github.io/node/2015/01/31/SSJS-webshell-injection.html

======
mattkrea
If that's the worst of my problems (being a heavy user of Node) I'll take it.
I haven't come across one reasonable use of eval in 3 years of Node
development.

------
jdp23
Interesting point at the end that tools focused on web applications might not
find this vulnerability.

